# Einfachste Klasse in WoW



## Jockurt (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich wollte mal wissen, was eure Meinung bezüglich der einfachsten Klasse ist.
Hab da schon eine Menge gehört, von Magier über den Schurken zum Krieger. Nur will ich das jetzt mal bestätigt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner Meinung nach ist die einfachste Klasse der Jäger, einfach Pet drauf, Auto-Schuss und sich 'nen Kaffee machen gehen...


----------



## Two (28. Dezember 2007)

hast du auch schon mal einen hunter gehabt?
weil viele sagen hunter ist die leichteste klasse ohne das sie einen jemals gespielt haben, ich persönlich finde alle klassen sind leicht zu spielen wen man sie beherscht

also enthalte ich mich dem ergebnis


----------



## GodLike1337 (28. Dezember 2007)

also ganz klar:  frostmage
                       hunter und
                       warlock


----------



## Ragmo (28. Dezember 2007)

Two schrieb:


> hast du auch schon mal einen hunter gehabt?
> weil viele sagen hunter ist die leichteste klasse ohne das sie einen jemals gespielt haben, ich persönlich finde alle klassen sind leicht zu spielen wen man sie beherscht


stimmt aber hunter is wirklich die einfachste klasse.
einfach mob anvisiern pet attack autoschuss und spätestens 30 sekunden später is gegner tot (also genug zeit für trinken holn oder kurzes telephonat ;P)


----------



## Ash1983 (28. Dezember 2007)

Jockurt schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist die einfachste Klasse der Jäger, einfach Pet drauf, Auto-Schuss und sich 'nen Kaffee machen gehen...



klar, wenn man keinen wert drauf legt, mal mehr als ne non-heroische 70er instanz zu sehen, dann geht das schon ...


wenn man das maximum aus seiner klasse herausholen möchte, ist keine klasse wirklich einfacher als andere


----------



## Two (28. Dezember 2007)

GodLike1337 schrieb:


> also ganz klar:  frostmage
> hunter und
> warlock


nicht nur frostmagier, 10sek -oder 6sek oder wie auch immer man die nennt- haben es auch relativ leicht gegen einen oder zwei mobs einen sheepen und den anderen wie gewohnt umhauen und den ist der andere tran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two (28. Dezember 2007)

Ragmo schrieb:


> stimmt aber hunter is wirklich die einfachste klasse.
> einfach mob anvisiern pet attack autoschuss und spätestens 30 sekunden später is gegner tot (also genug zeit für trinken holn oder kurzes telephonat ;P)


geht beim hexenmeister auch dots schnell drauf und weg oder zauberstab drauf^^
-geht sehr gut habs mal mitm hexer von nem freund getestet^^-


----------



## GodLike1337 (28. Dezember 2007)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> klar, wenn man keinen wert drauf legt, mal mehr als ne non-heroische 70er instanz zu sehen, dann geht das schon ...
> wenn man das maximum aus seiner klasse herausholen möchte, ist keine klasse wirklich einfacher als andere



ich glaube er meint aber das leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder?


----------



## The Holy Paladin (28. Dezember 2007)

Hab mal für Hunter gevotet ,ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Náyla. (28. Dezember 2007)

Jäger, vor allem Beast Master... Komplette Interface voll einem großen roten Knopf:

/cast Bestial Wrath
/petattack
/sit
/lol


----------



## FERT (28. Dezember 2007)

hunter ? 
jo das sind dann die, die im dmg meter unten sind und ihre eisfalle wieder rausholen <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (28. Dezember 2007)

Also ich finde auch das der Hunter die einfachste ist. Spiel nen 70ger Pala und mal Just 4 Fun nen Hunter twink gemacht... Ich weiß wovon ich rede wenn ich sage das der Hunter einfacher ist! Und nur um mal evtl Gerüchten vorzubeugen: Der Paladin ist schwer zu Lvln! Und das liegt NICHT daran das der Paladin ANGEBLICH kein Schaden macht, den das ist auch totaler Quatsch! Er ist mit den Richtigen DDler Klassen natürlich nicht zu vergleichen aber als Paladin haust du locker jeder Nahkämpferklasse um!


----------



## Lakron (28. Dezember 2007)

zum lveln ist klar: alle die ein pet haben wl, hunter, (frostmage)
Im pvp siehts aber ganz anders aus.. gerade der hunter ist ned so einfach wenn ein warri, schurke, vergelter an dir klebt. Im pvp ists halt wirklich nur equipt u. skill abhängig damit kann jede klasse gegen jede gewinnnen.
mit dem nötigen skillen kippen auch ma warris gegn schurken um oder ein frostmage liegt vor dem warri im dreck. Im Pvp ist nichts unmöglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In Instanzen ists dann wieder einseitig ^^ Oder versucht mal einen gut equipten, aufmerksamen Afflihexer im dmg zu übertreffen. Das geht nicht.. Da könnt ihr noch so mit euren geschichten kommen.. ist halt einfach ned möglich. Natürlich auch kein wunder mit einem unendlichen manapol und +1500 shadowdmg.

Fazit: Hexer ^^ 
(Hiermit bin ich selbstkritisch, denn ich spiele selber einen und jetzt gebt mir einen Orden aber dalli)


----------



## TerrorTubby (28. Dezember 2007)

pve -> jede klasse

pvp -> jede klasse ist schwer zu beherrschen

es gibt keine sogenannte einfachste Klasse


----------



## derWizi (28. Dezember 2007)

Irgendwie nervt das echt langsam. Es stehen bereits 2 andere Threads ganz oben mit dem selben thema. da muss noch so ein doofdödel kommen und nochn thread aufmachen. Es gibt ja nicht schon hunderte andere threads. Aber warum schon einfach wenns andere für einen machen. Nen hunter wäre für dich am aller besten. Nichts für machen und trotzdem weiter kommen. (siehe autoshot, soll sich nicht auf hunter beziehen die die klasse spielen weil sie ihnen liegt und spaß macht und die sich vorher auch mal informiert haben)

Meine güte geh im dreck spielen und nerv die würmer


----------



## Jembon (28. Dezember 2007)

klar dass hunter an erster stelle kommt, aber hexxis an zweiter?? omg, ich habe meinen hexi auf lvl 14 aufgegeben, weil er mir zu kompliziert wurde....


----------



## Throgan (28. Dezember 2007)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=26266

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=26264

Leute benutzt doch mal BITTE die SuFU, 3 ähnliche Themen im Forenticker =(


----------



## Kungo (28. Dezember 2007)

LOL leute Ihr spinnt^^ 
Hunter Und WarLock sind eine der schwierigsten klassen weil es Ultimativ vieleskills und combos gibt an kommt licht durcheinander

Hab Hunter Und SChurke auf 70 gespielt ...Beim schurken gibt es nicht so viele ,aber effektive Combos
Beim hunter hingegen offenbaren sich viele Möglichkeiten

Schurke: Überleben(Meucheln)LVLN(KAMPF)PVP(Täuschung)Dafür mus man sich entscheiden was mann wird
beim hunter kann mann aber alles bittl mischen da er viel Optionen bietet
Also erkundigt euch leiber vorher über eine kalsse vorher bevor ihr sagt das das die leichteste ist

Ich Wah GESCHOKT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als ich geshehn habe das so viele hunter haben...
Das leichteste ist doch wohl ganz kalr

1,Ololadin,2Loladin,3PPAlA,Boonkin &Boonfire
mehr muss ich net sagen was die leichteste klasse ist




Rechschreibfehler dienen nur der Belustigung der Community :pSiegel*+Richterurteil



Edit:nachdem ich noch gelesen habe....PET+PaarSchüsse=SIEG x(
Man junge leanr 2play leute die sowas machen haben keine ahnung vom game sondern immer nur z.B AE,AE,AE,AE,AE....Boonfire,BoonfireBoonfireBoonfireBoonfireBoonfire,i
Siegel*+RichterurteilSiegel*+RichterurteilSiegel*+Richterurteil
PEt shaddowball usw......Jungs learn 2 play! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wozu sind die anderen Fähigkeiten da...
Zu Dem DMG Typ das Hunter ganz unten sind/Wenigstens wissen sie ihre zahlreihen fähikkeiten zu gebrauchen und nicht an Bonfire z.B hängen zu Bleiben

(Puuh bin müde vom tippen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Um auf Den Loladin zurüc zu Kommen Sie sind doch schwer zu lvln da sie sich ständig mit healen beschäftigen schaffen es aber WIRKLICH alles umzuhauen (twink Ololoain) was mich gewundert hat....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Also An Alle die meinen das Hunter ne lechte Klasse ist ,Die leute die hunter spielen und nicht nur an einer fähigkeit hängen bleiben wissen wie man playt und nicht
:""HMM pet tankt gezielter schuss gegner =TOT **FREUU HAhA**<<<<<<NUUBS!


----------



## Heinzitaur (28. Dezember 2007)

Náyla. schrieb:


> Jäger, vor allem Beast Master... Komplette Interface voll einem großen roten Knopf:
> 
> /cast Bestial Wrath
> /petattack
> ...




Mhm...wenn dus aber so machst, kannste hinterher noch net mal die Mobs looten...EIN Autoshot sollte schon drin sein^^. (Und ja ich weiß, was Ironie ist, wobei ich nicht glaube, dass deine Aussage ironisch war...)

Ich habe mal keine Stimme abgegeben, weil die Option "Enthaltung" bzw. "Alle sind leicht/schwer, wenn man sie beherrscht", fehlt.
Sicher, als Jäger hast dus sehr leicht beim questen, du kannst schön angenehm farmen undundund...aber die Kehrseite ist: finde mal ne Randomgruppe, die dich mitnimmt. Da hakts dann nämlich oft schon gewaltig, weil keiner nen dummen Hunter, der ja eh nix draufhat und nur die Klasse spielt, weil sie so einfach ist, mitnehmen will...Vorurteile und Halbwissen sei Dank. Also ich finde, vor allem in Instanzen (und da heroische) muss ein Jäger einiges mehr draufhaben, als nur Autoshot und Kaffee trinken. Stichwort Moroes in Kara: den Offtankverschnitt in Eisfalle halten (und zwar bis ALLE andern tot sind, also ca 5 Minuten lang), und dabei gleichzeitig noch Dmg auf die Adds und den Boss machen, und währenddessen noch das Pet im Auge behalten (ich mag nicht wenns stirbt), und evtl im Notfall dem Heiler den Arsch retten...dafür gibts keine Makros, das is dann Klassenverständnis...und mit diesem Verständnis der eigenen Klasse ist jede einzelne einfach zu spielen.


----------



## Náyla. (28. Dezember 2007)

(ja, es war ironisch gemeint)

Aber so kommt es mir jedenfalls manchmal im PvP vor... Spiele eigentlich nur Heilpriester oder Magier im PvP und sobald so ein großes rotes Vieh auf mich zurennt, wirds schwer ;-)

Wahrscheinlich wieder eine Sache von "sieht einfach aus, ist es aber nicht". Genau wie die 3-Minuten-Magier... Wie viele haben schon den Instant Pyro in einen Eisblock, Totem der Erdung, Mantel der Schatten o.ä. gehauen. Das muss man auch erst lernen


----------



## suppaRichie (28. Dezember 2007)

Wenns hier um die reine Klasse geht ists der Mage, reden wir von Skillung sage ich der Beastmaster oder Dämonenhexer.


----------



## Alcasim (28. Dezember 2007)

Two schrieb:


> hast du auch schon mal einen hunter gehabt?
> weil viele sagen hunter ist die leichteste klasse ohne das sie einen jemals gespielt haben, ich persönlich finde alle klassen sind leicht zu spielen wen man sie beherscht



Während dem Leveln: Eindeutig Hunter (JA ich habe schon einen Hunter gezockt)
In Instanzen: Eindeutig Mage... Bissl Frostbolt/Firebolt und sheepen, mehr haben die nicht zu tun


----------



## Soramac (28. Dezember 2007)

Wie schon gesagt, man muss seine Klasse beherschen, dann kann man die auch so leicht spielen wie andere.

Aber mal eine kurze Zusammenfassung für die Skillung der Klassen zum leveln.

Druide: Feral

Hexenmeister: Gebrechen oder Demonologie

Jäger: Tierherrschaft

Krieger: Waffen oder Furor

Magier: Frost

Paladin: Vergelter

Priester: Schatten

Schamane: Verstärkung

Schurke: Kampf


----------



## Georg217 (28. Dezember 2007)

em eig ist Mag(sieht zwar nciht so aus aber muss mal selbst gespielt werden) + Schurke amschwersten. Musst perfekt timen und kannst dir keien Fehler erlauben zB wie beim Hexer der einfach wieder saugen kann.
PvE war früher bei uns als Mages leicht einfach imemr Fireball aber wir wurden so generft da brauchste alle Fähigkeiten in jeder Inze. Jedoch: PvP 4 ever


----------



## Alcasim (28. Dezember 2007)

Georg217 schrieb:


> em eig ist Mag(sieht zwar nciht so aus aber muss mal selbst gespielt werden) + Schurke amschwersten. Musst perfekt timen und kannst dir keien Fehler erlauben zB wie beim Hexer der einfach wieder saugen kann.
> PvE war früher bei uns als Mages leicht einfach imemr Fireball aber wir wurden so generft da brauchste alle Fähigkeiten in jeder Inze. Jedoch: PvP 4 ever




Aha, dann erzähl mir mal WAS du perfekt timen musst bei nem Magier oder bei nem Schurken


----------



## Sharcoon (28. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ich probier bloss ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Efgrib (28. Dezember 2007)

flamer und dummlaberer scheinen wohl die einfachsten wow-klassen zu sein, zumindest sind die foren und battlegrounds voll von ihnen....
wie kann man so eine frage stellen, und wie kann man darauf auch noch ernsthaft versuchen zu antworten?


----------



## killix3 (28. Dezember 2007)

gaaaanz klar!

WAYNE!

wenn man seine klasse beherrscht blablabla..


----------



## SixtenF (29. Dezember 2007)

Hunters sind die einfachsten zu spielen aber die schwierigsten zu meistern


----------



## Dwarf (29. Dezember 2007)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Während dem Leveln: Eindeutig Hunter (JA ich habe schon einen Hunter gezockt)
> In Instanzen: Eindeutig Mage... Bissl Frostbolt/Firebolt und sheepen, mehr haben die nicht zu tun





hast aber nochnie einen Mage gehabt...ôo

also mit meinem Hunter kann ich afk gehen wenn ich farmen will, als mage no chance ;-)
und der Magier hat auchne Rotation, löl, außer als Frost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracius (29. Dezember 2007)

Also ich denk Schurke...
kurz von hinten ersten hieb machn kurz draufhämmern und schon fällts um kurz reggen und weiter gehts... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondtänzerin (29. Dezember 2007)

Hm also ich hab einige Klassen ja durch, auch hab ich zwei Jäger hochgelevelt (ja, mir war langweilig *kicher*) und muß auch sagen dass es als Jäger ziemlich einfach war. Deswegen Jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (29. Dezember 2007)

Hunter, sag ich auch als Hunter aber Hunter ist mal wirklich so böse einfach im PvE mit Totstellen, Eisfalle, Pet etc


----------



## Mallyax (29. Dezember 2007)

SixtenF schrieb:


> Hunters sind die einfachsten zu spielen aber die schwierigsten zu meistern



Ganz genau so sehe ich es auch. Mit dem hunter hat man es recht einfach zu lelven, aber crowd control in inzen muss gelernt seine ebenso ist hunter im pvp alles andere als einfach.


----------



## Zez (29. Dezember 2007)

Jockurt schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal wissen, was eure Meinung bezüglich der einfachsten Klasse ist.
> Hab da schon eine Menge gehört, von Magier über den Schurken zum Krieger. Nur will ich das jetzt mal bestätigt haben
> 
> 
> ...


In Bezug auf was?
Leveln?
PvP?
Raid-PvE?
5er PvE?
SoloPvE?
Farmen?

Im PvP ist keine Klasse leicht, beim Leveln der Jäger, und in Raidinstanzen der Magier , Feuerball, feuerball, feuerball.... Arkanschlag, Arkanschlag, Arkanschlag ... Für jede andere Klasse hat man spezielle Rotationen oder so (DoTrotation, Schussrotation, Combopunkt-im-auge-behalten ...) 
Aber eine einfachste Klasse gibt es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathflower (29. Dezember 2007)

gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz klar einfachste klasse is nen healpala auf 70 zu spielen maximal 3 tasten kann er usen -> Lichtblitz und das ständig und wenns halt nicht reicht bubble-> ruhestein

Mfg Death


----------



## Tanknix (29. Dezember 2007)

Deathflower schrieb:


> gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz klar einfachste klasse is nen healpala auf 70 zu spielen maximal 3 tasten kann er usen -> Lichtblitz und das ständig und wenns halt nicht reicht bubble-> ruhestein
> 
> Mfg Death






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hammer beste antwort bisher
 einfachste klasse gibts echt net, hab alle angetestet bis lvl 20+ gespielt und keine is besonders schwer bzw einfach so far, vote for Nachtelf Irokese


----------



## Philoktetes70 (29. Dezember 2007)

Hunter ist die einfachste Klasse
Man kommt ab lvl 10 gegen jeden Mob an bis zu 3+ level.
Wie sagt man Tank, Heal und DD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss


----------



## Friulis (29. Dezember 2007)

Also meiner Meinung nach ist der Hunter und der Hm am leichtensten zu Leveln,

mein Main ist ein Holypriest (recht gut equipt 1724healboni atm) , aber spiele im mom meine jäger twink(38) und amcht sehr viel spaß , da man klocker 3-5mobs holen kann , und man legt welche die bis zu 5 level über einen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg

Friu


----------



## GreatJ (29. Dezember 2007)

alle die für jäger gestimmt haben, haben 100%ig noch nie einen gespielt, und falls doch damit noch nie eine raid instanz besucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

alle klassen sind im prinzip gleich schwer/leicht.

klar gibt es kleine unterschiede, aber das ist ja auch gut so.

guckt euch doch mal andere spiele. da ist es viel unausgeglichener.


----------



## Judikator Aldaris (29. Dezember 2007)

Alle meine Hunter sei die einfachste Klasse.

war ja klar. Aber um eines klarzustellen Hunter sind die einfachste Klasse wenns um farmen und leveln geht.

Aber in inis und raid is der Hunter nicht leicht, eisfallen richtig zu setzten und die richtige art schaden zu machen  forden schon.


----------



## ReWahn (29. Dezember 2007)

Meine Meinung: 

Solo PvE (leveln, farmen): ganz klar hunter, gefolgt vom hexer. beide kommen fast ohne reggpausen aus, beide hamn n pet. 

5er Instanzen: Schwer zu sagen, wahrscheinlich jedoch Mage. 1 mob sheepen und dann 2 oder 3 verschiedene spells aufs target spammen bis es down is...

Raids: Ähnlich wie bei 5er Instanzen Mage.

PvP (BG): Krieger. Ran an den Feind, Kniesehne, MS spammen, ab und an überwältigen, wenn nötig insignie. Gegen caster ab und zu per Makro spellreflection anschmeissen und/oder mit zuschlagen unterbrechen. fertig.

PvP (Arena): gibts keine einfachste Klasse. muss man immer konzentriert spielen, egal was man spielt.



=> gebe keine Stimme ab, Unterschiede sind zu gross.


----------



## lordofdarkness (29. Dezember 2007)

also.. mjamm mjamm.. mal ganz ehrlich. wer glaubt den wirklch, der hunter sei die einfachste klasse?? ^^ ich nicht. anfangs hat man mir erzählt, der sei suppa leicht für anfänger. und ich hab mla gefragt, wieso? einfach.. der pet.. japp das ist einziger vorteil von nem hunter. der kann weder platte tragen, noch kann der sich heilen. oder nen schild droff zaubern. und nen schild? nein den gibts auch nicht. seine beste waffe?? japp sein bogen, nein nicht seine faußt oder des schwert an seiner seite. sobald nen schurke den mal kurz umnoggt ist es schon fasst aus um den armen jäger.

und wie schon vorher erwähnt. da kann man reichlich skillen. überall ist was dabei, was suppa ist, die beste kombi muss jeder für sich entdecken. aber versucht aus dem jäger keinen krieger zu machen, der  mit nem pet rummläuft. ( schon pasiert, habs selbst gesehen ^^ da laufen se lieber an den mob und hauen mit der axt droff und der bogen schmorrt auf dem rücken..) ich denke, dass jede klasse seine vor und nachteile hat. dass man mobs mit dem jäger gut auf distanz halten kann ist richtig! aber was ist mit pvp? kannst de knicken! da gibts keine mobs.. sondern andere spieler und die kennen die schwäche des jägers.. der nahangriff. oder halten sich besonders fern von dem um nicht getroffen zu werden. die meisten jäger, die ich kenne können nicht einmal um die welt schießen. aber cool wäre es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der arme hunter.. warum gehen die leuts nur so auf dich drauf? da könnte man ja sagen, warlock ist der einfachste char. hat ebenso nen pet, und kann mehrere gegner nacheinander mit flüchen belegen, kann sich dadurch heilen, dass er den anderen schaden zufügt und deren leben abzapft. und wenn es hart auf hart kommt frucht + opferung leerwandler.. schon biste aus dem schneider. nja.. leider kann der nur stoff tragen, was nicht so viel rüssi punkte gibt.

egal.. krieger ist der einfachste. hat ultra mega rüssi, macht dmg kann zwei waffen oder waffe + schild tragen etc etc.. leider kann der sich nicht heilen. usw.. dann nehmen wir schami ^^ joah.. der arme schami hatt früher immer dran glauben müssen.. weil jeder fand den ja so schön unsterblich. mischung aus krieger und nem hmn.. dudu? vlt? egal. kann schild tragen, aber keine platte.. mist... joah, macht dmg ohne ende und kann sich heilen. das stimmt, ist aber nahkampf char. von der ferne machst nicht so viel dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und am ende ist alles eine frage des skillens und des trainings sage ich mal.


boha.. die tastatur brutzelt schon.. und WoW wartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf ein guter ( habe mich enthalten. find ich doof ^^ )


----------



## Pellaeon-KdhH (29. Dezember 2007)

Definitiv nicht der Hunter, am Anfang wohl einfacher als jede Stoffklasse, aber ich bin bisher mit meinem Hunter nicht über 62 hinaus gekommen, weil ich einfach keine Bock mehr habe. Definitiv der Feuer-Mage.
Im ideal fall 2 Casts, Mob down. Mit Epic und Lv 70 wohl bemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Afinogenov61Tim (29. Dezember 2007)

Meine Antwort ist Jäger,weil:

ich ihn 1 Jahr gespielt habe und das daher glaube ich gut sagen kann ^^

man nicht viel skill braucht um gut "mitspielen" zu können (fast so wie beim Hexer *grins*)

er seit BC andauernd gepushed wird







MFG Afinogenov61Tim


----------



## vitti2801 (29. Dezember 2007)

Hab 70er Shami und Priester, 64er Schurke, 52er Krieger(Allianz) und seit kurzem einen Ork Hunter lvl 65 der Beastmaster ist. 

Hunter ist von allen meinen Chars die einfachste Klasse, haust nen Mob der 6-7 LvL über dir ist auch eig ohne Probs weg(mit lvl 36 Fozzruk(lvl 42)+seine 3 Adds(lvl40) gekillt) da der Hunter lustigerweise fast immer trifft, sobald beim Krieger ein Mob 3 LvL über dir is kannst schonmal den Heilpot im Auge behalten und hoffen das nach dem ewigen Parry,Parry,miss,miss,miss, mal ein Schlag mit vollem Damage durchkommt und nicht nur ein gestreifter.

Fazit: Jemand der nix kann macht mit einem Hunter genug Schaden um alles was sich in seinem lvl+5 befindet umzuhauen, jemand der den Hunter beherrscht ist dank dem 2.3 Patch eine Macht und BM is sowieso die Hardcoreskillung überhaupt, kannst zuschauen wie dein Pet Stoffie's Solo zerplfückt xD


----------



## opadeluxe (29. Dezember 2007)

GM .


----------



## Jockurt (29. Dezember 2007)

Erstmal Danke an alle, die hier gevotet haben.

Und an alle die mich hier ankacken wollen: Gehts euch noch gut?
Ich will keinen Noob--Thread in dem steht: Welhce Klasese slol ich spisln? HEcxeEnnmeister>? ider shcurkE?
-> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=26266


Und wenn gefragt wird, welche Klasse ihr am besten findet, hat das nichts mit ihrer Komplexität zu tun.
-> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=26264

Ich finde den Jäger am einfachsten (und ja, ich habe schon einen gespielt). 
Und ich mag den Magier am liebsten, weil es mir Spass macht einen zu spielen. Selbst wenn er nicht so schwer ist wie z.B. ein Schurke. (der eigentlich mein Main war, vor dem Magier-Twink)

Also, bitte postet hier eure Meinung, welche Klasse die beste ist, und sonst nichts. Danke


----------



## SehrBoehZe (29. Dezember 2007)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> 
> Solo PvE (leveln, farmen): ganz klar hunter, gefolgt vom hexer. beide kommen fast ohne reggpausen aus, beide hamn n pet.
> 
> ...



so im groben und ganzen wollt ich genau das gleiche schreiben! jetzt brauch ich es zum glück nimmer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greez


----------



## Vanitra (29. Dezember 2007)

Da ich nur den Jäger auf 70 kann ich dazu sagen das beim Jäger absolut nix mit Pet drauf, Autoshot und Pause machen ist. Mit 70 und normal auch schon eher machst du als Jäger einfach mehr Dmg als das Pet und ziehst auch mehr Aggro. Deswegen kommen die Mobs ständig zu dir und verwickeln dich in einen Nahkampf ohne einen Blick auf das Pet zu werfen weil das Knurren vom Pet einfach nicht mehr reicht. Wenn du da nicht an der Tastatur sitzt und nicht auf Rückzug oder totstellen klickst dann darfst du deine Pause beim Geistheiler fortsetzen. Im Lowlevel ist Jäger prima und einfach. aber spätestens dann wenn man ihn auf Dmg und Crits optimiert ist es vorbei mit lustig. Deswegen ist die pauschale Aussage das Jäger am einfachsten ist absolut falsch.

In Inis mag es ein Mage sein, wenn man nicht ständig Aggro zieht. Aber im groben hat jede Klasse ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Es gibt keine einfache Klasse.


----------



## ink0gnito (29. Dezember 2007)

Naja einen schurken perfekt im pvp zu beherrschen, gehört zu den schwierigsten sachen.
Wie man so schön sagt, easy to play, hard to master.
Da ist eine menge dran.
Ich hab bis jetzt 6 70'er gespielt, und Hunter ist am einfachsten.
Und in arena braucht man als Resto Druide kein skill.


----------



## Gothmorg (29. Dezember 2007)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Da ich nur den Jäger auf 70 kann ich dazu sagen das beim Jäger absolut nix mit Pet drauf, Autoshot und Pause machen ist. Mit 70 und normal auch schon eher machst du als Jäger einfach mehr Dmg als das Pet und ziehst auch mehr Aggro. Deswegen kommen die Mobs ständig zu dir und verwickeln dich in einen Nahkampf ohne einen Blick auf das Pet zu werfen weil das Knurren vom Pet einfach nicht mehr reicht. Wenn du da nicht an der Tastatur sitzt und nicht auf Rückzug oder totstellen klickst dann darfst du deine Pause beim Geistheiler fortsetzen. Im Lowlevel ist Jäger prima und einfach. aber spätestens dann wenn man ihn auf Dmg und Crits optimiert ist es vorbei mit lustig. Deswegen ist die pauschale Aussage das Jäger am einfachsten ist absolut falsch.
> 
> In Inis mag es ein Mage sein, wenn man nicht ständig Aggro zieht. Aber im groben hat jede Klasse ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Es gibt keine einfache Klasse.



vollkommen /sign

@Autoshot-Jäger: Wenn ihr so eure Jäger spielt braucht ihr euch nicht zu wundern, wenn ihr im Dmg-Meter immer unten seid. Es gibt zwei Arten von Jägern: Die Autoshot-AFKler, danke denen das Klishee erfunden wurde, dass Jäger keinen Schaden machen und die, die sich eine super-Attackenrotation überlegt haben und immer die ersten 3 Plätze belegen. Das wichtigste am Jäger ist: er kann so viel Schaden reinhauen, wie er will, hauptsache er geht nicht oom. Also kann man ruhig pausenlos irgendwelche Fähigkeiten einsetzen. Das verstehen nur viele scheinbar leider nicht, genau wie die Tatsache, dass Aimed Shot der letzte Dreck ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer das und vieles mehr verstanden hat, der macht auch Schaden.


----------



## Schamll (29. Dezember 2007)

ich tippe ma auf den hexer hab zwar auch hunter gespielt muss aber sagen hexer fällt mir wesentlich einfacher zum spielen und mach auch mehr fun


----------



## bone91 (29. Dezember 2007)

folgendes

PvP: Hexenmeister, Krieger < sind am einfachsten zu spielen, wobei Krieger dann schon etwas schwerer ist, was z.B. den richtigen Zeitpunkt vom Charge angeht

leveln/pve: Hexer, Hunter
Warum?: /wirken Mal des Jägers /petattack /startattack feddish.. beim hexer, pet drauf, 2 dots, zauberstab, feddish

In einer Instanz sind beide dann wieder etwas schwieriger zu spielen, der hexer setzt dots drauf und castet, der Hunter aber muss seine CC's optimal nutzen, evtl mobs kiten, das pet richtig einsetzen (nur im lowlvl!) und mit der richtigen reihenfolge der schüsse muss man auch klar kommen, da die cds sich sonst überschneiden und auf dauer schaden verloren geht (sollte man schon so ab lvl 30 merken) .


----------



## Hawkens (29. Dezember 2007)

Mr. Wayne von Culture Beat


----------



## Beko61 (29. Dezember 2007)

Náyla. schrieb:


> Jäger, vor allem Beast Master... Komplette Interface voll einem großen roten Knopf:
> 
> /cast Bestial Wrath
> /petattack
> ...


 das kannst du ruhig mal versuchen,wenn dein pet den Gegner alleine killt, kriegst du keine EP,du musst den Gegner auch angegriffen haben.


----------



## Lungodan (29. Dezember 2007)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Naja einen schurken perfekt im pvp zu beherrschen, gehört zu den schwierigsten sachen.
> Wie man so schön sagt, easy to play, hard to master.
> Da ist eine menge dran.
> Ich hab bis jetzt 6 70'er gespielt, und Hunter ist am einfachsten.
> Und in arena braucht man als Resto Druide kein skill.


Der Druide war mit Sicherheit nicht einer deiner 70er.
Für nen Druiden braucht man ziemlich viel Skill, ich stelle mal die Behauptung in den Raum, dass der Druide eine der schwersten Klassen ist.


----------



## kantaki (29. Dezember 2007)

omg hunter un die einfachste klasse ? ich würde sagen das ist mit abstand die schwerst zu spielende klasse in wow ! Gut im PvE ist sie einfach ,aber wenns dann in die Arena geht würde ich sagen es gibt keine Klasse die schwerer zu spielen ist als der hunter . der Pala ist einfach zu spielen sowie im pve als auch im pvp


----------



## SeRuM (29. Dezember 2007)

Bevor ich abgestimmthab waren es 666 ^^

muhahaha






SATAN


----------



## Zez (29. Dezember 2007)

Wie ihr euch uneinig seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am besten einigen wir uns darauf das es, wenn man alles betrachtet, keine einfachste Klasse gibt


----------



## vitti2801 (29. Dezember 2007)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> vollkommen /sign
> 
> @Autoshot-Jäger: Wenn ihr so eure Jäger spielt braucht ihr euch nicht zu wundern, wenn ihr im Dmg-Meter immer unten seid. Es gibt zwei Arten von Jägern: Die Autoshot-AFKler, danke denen das Klishee erfunden wurde, dass Jäger keinen Schaden machen und die, die sich eine super-Attackenrotation überlegt haben und immer die ersten 3 Plätze belegen. Das wichtigste am Jäger ist: er kann so viel Schaden reinhauen, wie er will, hauptsache er geht nicht oom. Also kann man ruhig pausenlos irgendwelche Fähigkeiten einsetzen. Das verstehen nur viele scheinbar leider nicht, genau wie die Tatsache, dass Aimed Shot der letzte Dreck ist
> 
> ...



Aimed Shot ist ein PvP skill und benutz ich gerne zum pullen wenn ich farme, aber im Raid unnütz. Das Hunter die ersten 3 Plätze im DM belegen halt ich für ein Gerücht, ansonsten sollte sich euer Raid neue DD's suchen, wenn 3 Schurken mithast sollten diese 3 Schurken(zumindest bei Bossfights) mit Abstand 1-3 sein.


----------



## lexaone (29. Dezember 2007)

Deathflower schrieb:


> gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz klar einfachste klasse is nen healpala auf 70 zu spielen maximal 3 tasten kann er usen -> Lichtblitz und das ständig und wenns halt nicht reicht bubble-> ruhestein
> 
> Mfg Death








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  /signed


----------



## Mondenkynd (29. Dezember 2007)

Hunter is easy!


----------



## Aber Derbe (29. Dezember 2007)

Magier
Firebolt spammen und sheepen

dann Schurke
und dann Hunter


----------



## Rabenu (29. Dezember 2007)

ich schlisse mich der meinung von Tow beim Beitrag #2 an, ich habe jetzt alle Klassen aus probiert und es gibt keine die zu leich zuspielen ist es sind alle gleich. es kommt eher auf dem Spieler an wie gut er die klasse beherscht und nicht welche Klasse für ein spieler leichter zuspielen ist, mehr kann ich nicht dazusagen auser das ich mit jedem char leicht habe zuspielen mann muss nur wissen wie.


----------



## loki3 (29. Dezember 2007)

hm ich finde schamanen sind am einfachsten zu spielen da sie viel schaden machen und sich heilen können


----------



## Sukan (29. Dezember 2007)

Da muss ich entäuschen  ... mein Kumpel der Persönlich nen Schurken spielt sagte anfags auch .... Jäger is easy ect.. glaub ich gern aber als er im pvp die range nichtmal halten konnte wurde es bisschen unangenehm für ihn und seit dem ist er auch der Meinung das eigentlich alle klassen gleich zu spielen sind


----------



## HostileRecords (29. Dezember 2007)

Also ich finde das der Feral druid auch im pve eine der leichtesten klassen ist, 
Ich habe in katze einzelne mobs meistens schneller gehaun wie n rogue.
Außerdem in bär einige elite 3er elite q`s alleine geschafft... und mit dem selbst heilen haste eig nie regg pausen.. und ich finde leichter kann man es nicht haben oder? habe auch n 60er hexxer pre bc gezockt, der is schwerer gewesen zu lvln (zumindest damals). Finde hunter is irgendwo schon sehr einfach im pve, und das der hunter es im pvp schwer hat sehe ich auch anders! 
jeder stoffie is in unter 10 sek down, und krieger unso is halt für GUTE hunter spieler auch nicht unmöglich.. jeder hunter kann jeden ms warri legen, kommt nur drauf an wer besser spielt =)


----------



## Lekker (29. Dezember 2007)

also wenn man echt gut mit einer klasse umgehen kann ist sie für einen natürlich am einfachsten, aber ich denke im allgemeinen vergleich ist der hunter die einfachste klasse.

gruß Lekker


----------



## deathcruzer (29. Dezember 2007)

Die einfachste Klasse ist ja wohl ganz klar Chuck Norris.Ob in PvE,PvP,Farmen oder Leveln Chuck roundhousekicked einfach alles,was soviel wie 1hit bedeutet...


----------



## robin1993 (29. Dezember 2007)

Hallo ich spile einen magier und ich habe hir schon ein par mal gelsesn das magier auch so einfach sein soll oder hexer das stimmt doch alles nicht  im pve ist jede klasse gans einfach und mit  dem patch jetzt auch heiler  wen sie q klabt das gans gut habe 70 heil priester   und im pvp haha allso jäger nun ja wen man gut skillt bekomtm mana uch die kriger oder schurken runter
kommen wir wider auf den magier oder ehxer zurück alle regen sich auf ja der eis block ist ja so schlim was wolt ihr den wir regen da nicht wir könen nix machen da ist doch die babel vom pala schlimmer und  heh  was sagen wir den zum kriger erst mal die könen  ein parr mall anstürmen  das auch zum kotzen und ein guter of kriger macht  einen eis magier auch kalt wow ich einfach nur  rüstung ausgelgt wer galdi 3 hatt mach vile  oder alles kalt  und mein eis magier packt eigtlich jede klase one porblem nur  es kommt auch evt auf den spielr da an der den charr spielt  weil einen of keiger mit galdi 3 waffe  der crit mich so weg da kan ich eins blok und binich halt nach den 10 sekunden tot wen die schla sind laufen die was vom block weg und stirmen an oder schurken auch agsn einafch  sich  verschwinden lassen dunw aren bis der magier raus komt und killen supi einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 m oder einen diziplin prister sind übel man klauen one ende

ps habe recht schreib lese schwäche sorry


----------



## Twista123 (29. Dezember 2007)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> klar, wenn man keinen wert drauf legt, mal mehr als ne non-heroische 70er instanz zu sehen, dann geht das schon ...




rofl pve suxxxxx


----------



## Orkram (29. Dezember 2007)

ich hab jede Klasse auf 70schonmal stark gespielt, raid pve, pvp oder sonstiges mein senf dazu ist,
lvlen : Hunter / Hexer
pve inis: schwer zu sagen aber auch am ehesten Hunter, hunter deswegen weil der normal bei ner guten grp eh nie CC nutzen muss, wenn dann nur sehr selten, da vom hunter der CC hohe abklingzeit hat und außerdem relativ oft resistet wird und somit im schlimmsten falle ein wipe endsteht, der Mage ist im pve auch relativ schwer, er muss schauen wegen Sheep, dmg machen, und abundan CS.
pvp: ist jede klasse schwer



hört sich nun zwar so an als wäre ich Hunter feindlich, ist aber net so, ich spiele selbst Hunter, Rogue, Mage Pala Dudu und nen Hexi also jede klasse fast ;D


----------



## Sheed (30. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ich das schon lese... "Hunter easy Mod" etc.

Auch als Hunter muss man ne' Rotation einhalten und wenn die nicht klappt ist man auch nicht mit ganz oben im Dmg-Meter. 

Genau wie Frost-Mages - wenn die nen starken Fehler begehen (gerade in der Arena) ists auch aus mit denen.
Es gibt keine "einfachste" Klasse in WoW entweder man kann sie richtig spielen oder nicht.

Hunter die dann mal sagen "Öhh jetzt mal Arkanschuss" oder ähnliches machen dann auch letztendlich im Raid nicht viel Schaden. Genau so wenig werden sie es dann in der Arena auch zu etwas bringen.


Fazit: Ich enthalte mich - da das mal wieder ein komplett sinnlose Umfrage ist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG SheeD


----------



## Rudi TD (30. Dezember 2007)

derpainkiller schrieb:


> Hunter, sag ich auch als Hunter aber Hunter ist mal wirklich so böse einfach im PvE mit Totstellen, Eisfalle, Pet etc



*hust*

Sagt ein Stufe 37 Jäger.


----------



## Rudi TD (30. Dezember 2007)

1. Die Aussage "Jäger ist einfach" sollten meiner Meinung nach nur Stufe 70 Jäger mit Raiderfahrung äußern dürfen.

2. die Umfrage ist total sinnlos.


----------



## Seryma (30. Dezember 2007)

ich find schurke am einfachsten....

mit mega-crits (lvl 65 ca. 2000 critdmg) und viel angriffskraft (lvl 70 ca. 1500) haut der ganz ordentlich rein....

außerdem kann man sich danach nen kaffe holen gehen, weil opfer eines schurken nie lange leben^^


----------



## Gri-Gorij (30. Dezember 2007)

Wer immer noch glaubt Jäger wäre die einfachste klasse hat noch keinen wirklich gespielt (mal schnell auf 70 gelvlt zählt hier mal garnicht). Im PvP und vorallem in der Arena hast du ohne Erfahrung 0 Chance und mit Autoshot/afk wird man nicht lange einen Raid haben.

Beim Farmen nie oom und man muss nix machen? Ging mir mit nem Feraldudu genauso. Es gibt für mich keine Leichteste klasse in WoW. Jede hat ihre schwächen und stärken.


----------



## Lupinè (30. Dezember 2007)

Jockurt schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist die einfachste Klasse der Jäger, einfach Pet drauf, Auto-Schuss und sich 'nen Kaffee machen gehen...



Na klar, und wenn du wieder da bist, hast du zwar nen Kaffee aber bist auch tod, weil du die Aggro gezogen hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ich denke schon dass der Jäger die leichteste Klasse ist, aber sie ist nicht so einfach wie es sich Einige vorstellen.
Pet drauf und Kaffee holen geht nicht.


----------



## Defoga (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke es kommt auch stark auf die Skillung an. Nehmen wir mal den Mage als Beispiel, da ich selbst einen Spiele:

Feuermage: Ideal für Raids: 5x Versengen drauf, Feuerball spammen und abundzu den Versengen debuff aktiv halten. Das wars. 
Aber stehe mal als Feuermage in der Arena nem Warri gegenüber =). Würde mal sagen keine Chance.
Wohingegen man den Warri als Eismagier denk ich schon legen kann.
Hab keine Ehrfahrung mit Frost Skillung deswegen will ich mal nix behaupten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke es gibt keine "einfachste Klasse". Zu jeder gehört Skill und Aufmerksamkeit. Als Feuermage kann man auch nicht "halb afk" gehen, weil mann dann recht schnell in der Aggro über dem mt ist. Der Raid wird sich bedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## osama (30. Dezember 2007)

sinnlos man man echt denkt ihr hunter sind so einfach zu spielen .. Nein genauso wie hexer ich spiele selber erfolgreich einen und muss sagen andere spieler sagen genauso wie ich hexer is eine schwere aber spaßige klasse die aber viel organisation benötigt..
finde mage die einfachste aber jede klasse hat da so seine vorzüge im solo play


----------



## Nensy (30. Dezember 2007)

Imo der Hunter bzw Hexer, wenn man das richtige Equip hat und und die richten Spells/Skillung benutzt, geht es sehr einfach.


----------



## voltagon (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich frag mich wieso jeder "Hunter" meint, wenn der hexer mindestens genausoleicht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich find Hexer.
Muss sein pet net füttern, kriegt sein Mount geschenkt, wird gern in Inis mitgenommen, das Pet heilt sich selbst, kann sich heilen (Blutsauger, G-Steine), muss sich nicht um Munition kümmern, bekommt Flügel bei t6 und S3.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



E: okok von mir aus stimmt alles nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## osama (30. Dezember 2007)

also die flügel sind nun wirklich kein grund das man behaupten kann das es die einfachere klasse ist ?? und wie viele laufen schon mit t6 rum ? ? 
er bekommmt das lvl 40 mount geschenkt ich als gnom find das sau hässlich und hab mir nen roboschreiter gekauft....^^
und wen die klasse so toll is warum spielen sie so wenige?


----------



## Rudi TD (30. Dezember 2007)

voltagon schrieb:


> haut mehr Schaden raus,



*hust* Quelle bitte dazuschreiben bzw woher du die Info hast das JEDER 70 Hexer mehr Schaden als JEDER 70 Jäger macht.



> Muss sein pet net füttern



Das ist alle 30min 1 Taste



> kriegt sein Mount geschenkt,



Jopp, aber nur das erste. Das kostet 90g



> wird gern in Inis mitgenommen,


Im Gegenteil, wenn man die Wahl zwischen Hexer oder Jäger hat, wohl eher der Jäger wegen cc


> das Pet heilt sich selbst



Ähm Jäger hat einen HoT ca 300 Schaden alle 5 Sek, kommt also auf das gleiche raus.



> kann sich heilen (Blutsauger, G-Steine)



Ja, Blutsauger kanalisiert aber was bedeutet das er in der Zeit kein Dmg macht.
G-Steine kosten Seelensplitter und haben einen 2min cd



> muss sich nicht um Munition kümmern



Ach komm, mit einem 18 Platzköcher kann ich durch 3 Instanzen komplett oder 1mal Kara komplett OHNE Pfeile/Kugeln kaufen zu müssen, also das ist es nun wircklich nicht.



> bekommt Flügel bei t6 und S3


Na und?? Jäger bekommen Augen^^



So und das wohl größte pro als Jäger, dank Totstellen kann man permanent dmg raushauen und muss nicht dmg stopp machen weil du mit der agro zu weit hinter dem Maintank hängst.


----------



## Aiont (30. Dezember 2007)

ich wird sagen der krieger ... drauf stürmen und aggro aufbauen und umklatschen

hunter dageben finde ich, gehört nicht mit zu den einfachsten klassen. also vll beim leveln aber definitiv nicht beim arena pvp oder raids, da trennt sich dann die streu vom weizen ... deswegen haben viele jäger einen schlechten ruf in sachen inis, weil die meisten halt nicht mit dem hunter umgehen können !


----------



## osama (30. Dezember 2007)

ein hunter mit einer guten rotation also wen er es kan xD macht sau viel schaden und von welcher hexer skillung redest du da also die so viel dmg macht weil es kommt schon auf den skill an ^^


----------



## osama (30. Dezember 2007)

@aiont kann ich dir leider net recht geben also warri is sau schwer wie ich aus erfahrung wei also das lvln von 60 - 70 geht ja gut da des gear besser wird aber im low lvl bereicht schreklich wen du 2 mobs am hintern hast kannste danach gleich voll reggen was das an zeit kostet kanns du dir ja denken


----------



## voltagon (30. Dezember 2007)

Rudi schrieb:


> *hust* Quelle bitte dazuschreiben bzw woher du die Info hast das JEDER 70 Hexer mehr Schaden als JEDER 70 Jäger macht.



Ok sry, dachte mir schon das sowas kommt, ich verbessere mich.
Der Hexer haut MANCHMAL mehr Dmg raus als der Hunter, ich machs oben weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Spiele selber Jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudi TD (30. Dezember 2007)

voltagon schrieb:


> Ok sry, dachte mir schon das sowas kommt, ich verbessere mich.
> Der Hexer haut MANCHMAL mehr Dmg raus als der Hunter, ich machs oben weg
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (30. Dezember 2007)

Hexer sind überimba aber die einfachste Klasse ist ganz einfach der Jäger.
Einfach zu spielen aber schwer zu perfektionieren!


----------



## wolferine (30. Dezember 2007)

its easy to play but hard to master

gilt für jede klasse


----------



## LoveAndPeace (30. Dezember 2007)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Während dem Leveln: Eindeutig Hunter (JA ich habe schon einen Hunter gezockt)
> In Instanzen: Eindeutig Mage... Bissl Frostbolt/Firebolt und sheepen, mehr haben die nicht zu tun




Stümmt die müssen nich entfluchen, frosten, bomben konstant damage machen, aggro halten, nebenbei noch gucken das das sheeep sheeeeeeeeeeepbleibt. Alles egal....


----------



## Alexeas (30. Dezember 2007)

Hab mal für den Hunter gestimmt. Natürlich ist auch die klasse nicht einfach zu zocken, aber eine wenn nicht die leichteste im Leveln bzw. auch in Inzen.. sorry wenn sich damit jemand angegriffen fühlt, aber das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Taniquel (30. Dezember 2007)

da war grad so ein thread mit den blödesten namen ingame, da sind imho jäger sehr gut vertreten,als anfängerklasse um die spielmechanik zu kapieren und zum gold farmen super , aber sonst ....naja ohne worte


----------



## Burzum (30. Dezember 2007)

ich finde es ist der warlock ... wie beim hunter auch das pet drauf und dann bissl doten und wenns brenzlich wird hat man gs und lebensentzug und so und egal was passiert als wl kannst du dich aus jeder situation raushauen ^^ egal ob du noch 2 oder 3 mobs pullst du schaffst es immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn dann doch noch mal was passieren haste ss und kannst direkt weiter machen


----------



## Dragonsdeath (30. Dezember 2007)

ich find ja auch palas recht einfach einfach en paar viecher ziehen weihe spammen und wenns kritisch wird bubble an und hochheilen^^
Hunter ist aber auch einfach zu lvln und mage und wl und rogue und priest ...
eig sind alle easy wenn man se beherscht

MFG Dragonsdeath


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (30. Dezember 2007)

ich hab mal 4 leute gefragt:

Ich denke Schurke
Mein Nachbar meint Mage
Mein anderer Nachbar denkt Warlock
Mein Cousin sagt Krieger
und mein Meister hat Pala gesagt

hat mich kurz nachdenklich gestimmt, das grad der hunter nicht dabei ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yenwer (30. Dezember 2007)

Also am einfachsten zu leveln, fand ich den Hunter (und inzwischen der Char, welcher mir am Wenigsten Spaß macht), danach den DuDu und Hexer. 
Aber im Game, denk ich auch gibt es keine "einfache" Klasse. Und in Inis, ist das wieder was anderes, wie im PVP.

ergo, stimm ich auch mal für nichts, weil einfach jede Klasse was besser kann wie eine andere und weil Ausrüstung, viel wettmacht...


----------



## Keksgott (30. Dezember 2007)

Also vom PvP her ist keine Klasse "leicht", amn keine keine einfachen erfolge erzielen, vielleicht als Bm-Jäger oder Ms- Krieger aber die sind auch nicht leicht zu spielen ohne skill. 

Vom Pve (leveln doer so) eindeutig Hunter. Habe selbst einen 70er. dEr war sehr schnell udn sehr einfach beim hochspielen.


----------



## xyzz (30. Dezember 2007)

Twista123 schrieb:


> rofl pve suxxxxx



Kinder wie du " Sucken " auch,geh spielen lernen drecks noob.


----------



## Theobald (30. Dezember 2007)

Jede Klasse in WoW läßt sich einfach spielen. Leicht zu lernen, schwer zu beherrschen.

Selbst Jäger, wieviele Jäger können schon nen anständigen Jumpshot, oder überhaupt nen Mob, oder einen Spieler mal 20 Meter durch die Gegend kiten. Die allerwenigsten.

Im PvE ist trotzdem der Jäger die leichteste Klasse, einfach aus dem Grund, weil Autoschuß+ Pet vollkommen ausreichen würde.


----------



## Abraxox (30. Dezember 2007)

also alle die hier sagen hunter ist leicht zu spielen ... spielt einen hunter auf lvl 70 oder kauft ihn bei ebay und beweisst mir das ihr mehr schaden macht als ich oder eine handvoll anderer hunter die ich kenne und gut sind

jemand der nur autoschuss macht und pet losschickt is schnell aus einem raid rausgeschmissen weil man so nich wirklich schaden macht

meine fresse so ein schwachsinn hier wieder


----------



## Schwalor (30. Dezember 2007)

Also ich denk nur zu "spielen" geht mit jeder Klasse einfach ob mit Jäger(Lvl 70) Pet drauf und Autoschuß Schurke (Lvl 70) von hinten anschleichen und dann runterkloppen Hexe (Lvl 40) Dot´s Fear etc Priester (Lvl 70) siehe Hexe . 
In Instanzen is das ne ganz andere sache da muß du immer fit sein und vorallem als Jäger 1Mob in Eisfalle halten mit dem Pet Mob nummer 2 beschäftigen und nebenbei noch Schaden auf den Boss bzw Mob 3 zu bringen da haste zu tun ach ja ein Auge noch auf das mana .
Im Pvp is der Schurke sehr schwer zu beherschen wenn du nicht "imba gerüstet bist .

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe is warum der Priest so gut abschneidet 1% wollt ihr es euch mit den nicht verscherzen oder is der schon so abgelöst worden das es keinen mehr juckt ? 
Als heilklasse mit den richtigen Addons haste in den 5er ìnis einen leichten Job Augen auf´s Addon und dann rechts oder linksklick gut das .

Na also ich denke es ist die gleiche als würde man Fragen welche ist die leichteste Sportart.
Laufen kann jeder , einen Marathon ein paar und den dann noch in ner guten Zeit wenige.

einen schönen Tag noch


----------



## wowhunter (30. Dezember 2007)

Wer meint hier Jäger sei einfach?
Am anfang vielleicht weil da noch keine Mobgrupen kommen oder die Mobs noch nicht so stark sind 
Zeig mir mal jmd der Ganz locker ohne einen zuvor gespielt zu haben im BG gewinnt gegen schurken Krieger und mages!
Na?! Gibts nicht gerade sehr viele


----------



## freaki05 (30. Dezember 2007)

around the corner


----------



## Schlagetot (30. Dezember 2007)

Nen guter Jäger liegt im dmg auf gleicher Höhe wie Magier oder Hexer. Dazu gehört aber mehr als autoshot. Ne anständige Schußrotation, dazu Fallen so legen das der Gegner auch länger als 30 sek. drinn bleibt, aggro umleiten evtl noch was kiten ect. sind einiges anspruchsvoller als sheep und einfach drauf los casten...
Dieses autoshotgelaber ist einfach dumm. Das macht doch keiner. Das wäre das selbe als wenn hexer oder Mage einfach ihren Zauberstab nehmen würden. Das macht doch auch keiner.


----------



## Tungyl (30. Dezember 2007)

feinde auch jäger autoschuß und pet go und am besten noch beastmaster kann mann gar nix falsch machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arahtor (30. Dezember 2007)

Also ich find das kann mann nicht so verallgemeinern.
Ich habe einen Tank und war sehr lange Inaktiv als ich ihn dann wieder angefangen habe zu spielen war es ziemlich schwierig wieder rein zu kommen. Das gleiche war auch bei meinem Hexenmeister.
Wenn man kontinuirlich spielt dann ist logischer weise die Klasse am leichtesten zu spielen welche man auch als aktiven charakter hat.
So das wars dann eigentlich.

Ach ja ich wünsche alle einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gihmp (30. Dezember 2007)

Eigentlcih kann man in WoW nicht "einfachste Klasse" sagen da jede Klasse wahnsinnig leicht zu spielen ist. Ist ja auch von blizzard so gewollt sonst würden die ganzen 10 jährigen kiddys das spiel ja nicht verstehen =)


----------



## Deadwayn (30. Dezember 2007)

derWizi schrieb:


> Irgendwie nervt das echt langsam. Es stehen bereits 2 andere Threads ganz oben mit dem selben thema. da muss noch so ein doofdödel kommen und nochn thread aufmachen. Es gibt ja nicht schon hunderte andere threads. Aber warum schon einfach wenns andere für einen machen. Nen hunter wäre für dich am aller besten. Nichts für machen und trotzdem weiter kommen. (siehe autoshot, soll sich nicht auf hunter beziehen die die klasse spielen weil sie ihnen liegt und spaß macht und die sich vorher auch mal informiert haben)
> 
> Meine güte geh im dreck spielen und nerv die würmer



Dann würde ich dir empfehlen die 2 anderen Threads zu lesen und dich mal anständig zu benehmen. Ich kenne auch die anderen Threads und trotzdem ist es immer wieder nett bei nem Voting dieser Art mitzumachen und die Ergebnisse zu lesen, hätten sonst schon über 1000 Leute mitgemacht?
Es sind nicht immer die in der Mehrheit, die am lautesten schreien


----------



## Davidor (30. Dezember 2007)

Kungo schrieb:


> 1,Ololadin,2Loladin



Lass mich raten,du hast nch nie einen Paladin gespielt,oder?
Es ist mehr als Siegel+Richturteil. Ich habe einen Hunter j4f getwinkt und mir gedacht,man,so einfach gehts net. Hexer stimmt,der ist nicht einfach zu spielen,mit den tausenden Flüchen.
Wir Paladine müssen heilen,die mobs an sich binden/dmg machen und das Leben der anderen Healer retten,da wir mehr aushalten.

Du hast gesagt,dass andere einen Hunter erstmal spielen sollen,wenn sie hier behaupten,er sei die einfachste Klasse.

Naja,spiel erstmal nen Pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Davidor


----------



## Nesto* (30. Dezember 2007)

Die Frage war doch welche klasse am einfachsten zu Zocken ist.

Wen man ganz neu in WoW anfängt is Hunter sicher eine ziemlich leichte klasse.....so mit pet rauf und mehr oder weniger nur Autoshot´s, das da nicht wirklich was an schaden geht is aber auch klar....das hat dann alles noch nicht viel mit skill zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ich spiele selber einen 70 Hunter, vom DMG liege ich locker mit Mages und Hexern auf gleicher Höhe, das sowas nicht mit Autoshot AFK zu machen is leuchtet vl. ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ich bin nur der meining für einen Total unerfahrenen Gamer der das erste mal WoW zockt, ein Hunter sicher eine recht einfache klasse ist, so mit dem Pet. Welche klasse jetzt mehr DMG oder besser im PvP oder beim Farmen ist, iss Erstens eine reine skill sache und Zweitens ein ganz anderes Thema und gehört nicht hier rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich muss aber euch ganz klar sagen, sobal es ans Raiden geht oder in Hero inis is schluß mit einfach egal bei welcher klasse.

MFG Nesto


----------



## saphyroth (30. Dezember 2007)

Also es gibt von spielen natürlich mehrere variationen...im sologame sind jäger und warlock wegen ihren pets denke ich mal die leichtesten klassen. Wobei du im pvp als jäger echt gut spielen musst um was hinzubekommen...dein timing muss perfekt sein und man darf sich keine falschen entscheidungen erlauben...
und im gruppenspiel...ja als jäger kannst du dich hinstellen und autoshot anmachen...das ist natürlich einfach. Aber um gut zu spielen musst du hier ehct was draufhaben (im übrigen mit mage, wl, shadowpriest könnte man sich theoretisch ja auch nur hinstellen und zauberstab benutzen^^)

jäger ist mit sicherheit eine klasse die leicht zu spielen ist aber sie GUT zu spielen ist eine herausforderung.
und ich denke mal ein großt6eil der leute die jäger gevoted ham entweder keine ahnung oder machen sich einen spaß aus dem hunterklischee^^


----------



## Jockurt (30. Dezember 2007)

Eigentlich brauchen sich alle Jäger hier gar nicht aufzuregen beziehungsweise rechtfertigen.

Kann einem doch eigentlich egal sein, was die anderen denken, solange das Spielen als solches Spass macht.
Ich habe zwar auch für Jäger gevotet, weil ich denke, dass es die Klasse ist, die man am einfachsten lernen kann.
Würden jetzt aber alle sagen, wie einfach Mages sind...naja, dann denken sie das halt. Das raubt mir nicht den Spielspass. Und spätestens in einem Duell, dass ich gewinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, kann mir egal sein was die denken...


----------



## Kathandus (30. Dezember 2007)

Also, ich denke, das Problem ist, das die frage einfach so kommt, ohne entweder "Einfachste Klasse in WoW im PvP" oder im PvE. Hunter im PvE is natürlich einfacher, aber nur pet drauf schiken reicht auch nicht, weil bei dem 72er mob beim Urfeuer und so farmen, verreckt das pet fast. Und dafür is es im PvP schwer als Hunter, weil man immer um den Distanzkampf kämpfen muss^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


habe selbst ein Jäger:

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Kathandus


----------



## Tenshukaku (30. Dezember 2007)

alle die hexer angekreuzt haben , haben keine ahnung von hexer, um ein normaler dd caster zu sein in einer einfachen ini brauchst ned viel, aber es gibt noch was drüber hinaus. dort braucht man richtige skills als hexer, vorallem im PvP


----------



## Minastirit (30. Dezember 2007)

Jäger ist die Leichteste LVL Klasse

Hexenmeister die einfachste PVP Klasse

und magier ganz klar die leichteste raid klasse. 11111111111111111 [etwas das mana gibt] 1111111111111111111111111111111 [mana] 111111111111111111111 [mana] ;D

Leicht sind eigentlich alle nur in gewissen situationen sind gewisse schwerer. z.b. defftank der illidan tanken darf/muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder ein jäger der max dps haben will und ne gute rota braucht auch ohne makro .. (das ist schwer glaubts mir spätestens nach 20min wird das aufwändig ^^)

also es gibt keine einfachste klasse. nur gewisse die für gewisse sachen einacher sind. (und nein jäger sind jetzt keine afk kaffe holen und film kuken klasse mehr wenn die im dmg meter erster sein wollen ;D)


----------



## racy777 (30. Dezember 2007)

ja ich vote auch für hunter. und die schwierigste klasse ist die meine!!!!!!!!!!!!! Holy Paladin....

Man da gibts so viele aktionen und ohne Interface addons kannst du ein kara run abschminken. denke dem prister gehts ändlich nur braucht der nicht so lange bis 70, da wenn er auf shadow geskillt ist 10 mal mehr schden macht als ein vergelter pala.

hab ewig gebraucht


----------



## Kathandus (30. Dezember 2007)

Tenshukaku schrieb:


> alle die hexer angekreuzt haben , haben keine ahnung von hexer, um ein normaler dd caster zu sein in einer einfachen ini brauchst ned viel, aber es gibt noch was drüber hinaus. dort braucht man richtige skills als hexer, vorallem im PvP


 
Jawohl, genauso is es beim Hunter. Alle die hier Jäger auswählen, denken an PvE, oder an das Leveln beim Hunter und nicht an das PvP. Marksman Hunter sind so verarscht im PvP, besonders gegen Schurken. Und alle die Jäger die einfachste Klasse empfinden, haben vllt ein Hunter Twink, mein Hunter is mein Main, und ich gebe zu, zum leveln is Hunter wirklich voll einfach, aber denkt mal dran wie das im PvP ist. Beim Leveln schikt der Jäger einfach Pet drauf, bei nem Mob kann der auch den aggro halten, aber bei anderen Spielern is das nich so...also vllt erst mal überlegen bevor man einfach denkt: hmm jo ich hab n jäger und das Leveln is wirklich einfach..Ja, völlig richtig, aber es gibt noch PvP.....


----------



## Gonga (30. Dezember 2007)

Also ich verstehe nicht, was alle an Mages einfach finden....
Ich habe einen Mage 70 und nen Huntertwink. Ich selbst habe für den hunter gewählt, weil er im lvln einfach total easy ist. Aber was Mage angeht....
Man hat eigtl. am wenigsten HP und Rüssi von ALLEN Klassen. Das Frostpet, kann im Gegensatz zu all den anderen Pets (Hexi und Hunter) nicht tanken, und ist auch nur alle 3 Min verfügbar. In PVP denke ich, kann jede Klasse schwierig sein!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber auch ein Frostmage geht relativ schnell down, man muss immernoch auf Mana achten, und glaubt mir, (an alle mit dicken Rüstungen gerichtet), es macht keinen Spaß, so oft das erste Target von rogues zu sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dome-E (30. Dezember 2007)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Jäger ist die Leichteste LVL Klasse
> 
> Hexenmeister die einfachste PVP Klasse





ah okay..... ich glaub du hast da was verwechselt. wl und hunter sind beide angenehm zu leveln, aber wl ist im pvp ganz sicher net die leichteste klasse. ich spiel selber nen 70er warlock, und ich hab mit schurken und warris im 1o1 schon schwierigkeiten, aber meistens is es schon schaffbar. aber gegen hunter is meist net viel zu machen.... fear immun, hauen derben dmg raus, dispellen alles, sogar TALENTE VON SKILLBAUM-.-
ich hoff, dass das von blizz bald gefixt wird, weil sowas kann ja mal gar net angehen.....


----------



## Hangatyr (30. Dezember 2007)

derWizi schrieb:


> Irgendwie nervt das echt langsam. Es stehen bereits 2 andere Threads ganz oben mit dem selben thema. da muss noch so ein doofdödel kommen und nochn thread aufmachen. Es gibt ja nicht schon hunderte andere threads. Aber warum schon einfach wenns andere für einen machen. Nen hunter wäre für dich am aller besten. Nichts für machen und trotzdem weiter kommen. (siehe autoshot, soll sich nicht auf hunter beziehen die die klasse spielen weil sie ihnen liegt und spaß macht und die sich vorher auch mal informiert haben)
> 
> Meine güte geh im dreck spielen und nerv die würmer




mimimi


----------



## Bergerdos (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde daß keine Klasse einfach zu spielen ist, beim Farmen ist jede Klasse easy, da braucht man ja auch nur einen Bruchteil seiner Fähigkeiten. Mit meinem Druiden brauch ich beim Farmen z.B. nur 3 Tasten:
Feenfeuer zum Pullen, 3-5x Zerfleischen (je nachdem wie oft es crittet) bis die Combo-Punkte voll sind und dann den Todesstoß ..... äh .... Name vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich denke so geht es bei jeder Klasse (Hab noch nen Priester, Hexer und Krieger) , für bloßes Mob-Einzeln-Killen braucht man nicht viel, aber wenn man in ner Gruppe ist und jeder muß seine Möglichkeiten bestmöglich ausnutzen wird jede Klasse kompliziert, wer dann seine Klasse nicht ausreizen kann liegt beim DMG weit hinten oder bringt den Erfolg der ganzen Gruppe in Gefahr.


----------



## Bortas (30. Dezember 2007)

also ich meine das man jede Klasse "leicht" spielen kann , oder auch "schwer" ... 

also pet drauf , autoschuss an , kaffee trinken is die leichte variante, solche Jäger sind zu 40er-raid-zeiten net wirklich aufgefallen , hat man erst gemerkt als man mitm rezzen begonnen hat , und der Jäger 5min gebraucht hat um anzunehmen ^^

mittlerweile sind die art von Jägern genau einmal in einer von mir zusammengesuchten gruppe.

der richtige umgang mit der eisfalle erfordert schon bissel skill ... verglichen mit sheepen , oder ähnlichen CC.

ausserdem hängts ganz schwer von der Situation und der Skillung ab, wie ne klasse sich spielen lässt.Beim solo-lvln mag das tatsächlich der Jäger sein, das is aber auch das unterste Ende der Skala.


----------



## Aiont (30. Dezember 2007)

warum es immer heißt : hunter, autoshot, pet drauf blabla alles easy ... so ein quatsch !

also die einfachste form einen jäger zu spielen ist die wenn der jäger BM geskillt ist, da das pet ne menge aushält und man so keine aggro-probleme bekommt ... aber selbst da ist es quatsch zu behaupten ... ey da haut der doch nur sein pet drauf dann autoshot und die sache ist gegessen ... SCHWACHSINN !

ich glaube wer mit seinem hunter aktion haben will skillt auf MM ... macht mehr fun und da will ich mal sehen wie ihr da mit autoshot und pet zurechtkommen wollt ... 

nein nein also ob der jäger einfach zu spielen ist oder nicht hängt stark von seiner skillung ab ... und wie schon vorhin erwähnt ... die jäger haben so einen schlechten ruf in inis weil viele viel zu blöd sind den jäger wirklich gut zu nutzen und zu spielen aber diese leute schreiben dann hier rein : jäger, easy going ^^

lol, zum leveln reicht verscheinlich das verständnis aus aber mit dem hunter dann mehr zu erreichen z.b die großen inis da hört es bei den meisten dann auf und da sie nie mitgenommen werden haben die meisten schnell kein bock mehr auf ihren jäger !!! 

das gilt für pvp und pve ... 



aiont


----------



## Nagori (30. Dezember 2007)

Geb ich Aiont recht.
Die Aussagehn mit Autoschuss und Kaffeetrinken kommt meistens von Leuten die nie einen Jaeger hatten oder aufgrund der vielen Jaeger nie eine Raidinstanz von innen gesehen haben.
Seh selbst mit meiner Jaegerin das es im Auge, bei Gruul oder im Schlangenschrein im Leben nicht reicht mit Autoschuss zu spielen.
Eisfalle, Pullen, Aggrokontrolle nebenbei noch gucken das man beim Damage nicht zurueckfaellt, ist ne Menge zu tun als Jaeger, nur mal fuer die Ahnungslosen.
Wenn man das maximale rausholt aus dem Char ist man im Schlangenschrein beim Damage von keinem noch so gutem Magier oder Hexenmeister mehr einzuholen.
Hab selber teilweise 2 % Vorsprung gehabt.
Also lieber mal selbst einen Jaeger in die Raids bringen anstatt die Klischees nachzuplappern.

Wirklich schwere Klassen gibts in WoW nicht, auf 70 bekommt man sie alle ohne grossartiges Wimpernzucken, wenn man nicht gerade einen Heiligpriester leveln will.
Die Streu trennt sich dann nach Kara, da merkt man wer seine Klasse spielen kann.
Daher enthalte ich mich der Stimme.
Alles leicht zu lernen aber schwer zu beherrschen.


----------



## CPHunter (30. Dezember 2007)

Also im raid find ich is ele schami total easy. Einfach alle 2 sec die Blitzschlagtaste malträtieren und sonst noch ab und zu mana pot einwerfen und kampfrausch zünden mehr hab ich net zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Godo (1. Januar 2008)

Hunta   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dass pet und autoshot im raid nicht reichen wird ja wohl keiner in frage stellen, aber fest steht  
1.dass Jäger solo PvE wie bereits beschrieben vorgehen können (hexer im prinzip zwar auch, aber hunta insbesondere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), und damit einen gewaltigen vorteil haben den anderen klassen gegebüber

2.im BG (zumindest bis 70) reicht ein BM-Pet um die meisten Klassen alleine auszuschalten, selbst wenn es sich um gut ausgerüstete handelt, der jäger kann dabei natürlich vorzugsweise ein päuschen machen oder sich verstecken

3.dass sie tatsächlich die lieblingskinder blizzards zu seien scheinen, dass sie mit arkanem schuss jetzt auch schamanistische wut und ähnliches einfach wegreinigen können ist ja wohl der supergau -.-. Mh, der -50% heal effekt bei dem einen schuss kam auch noch hinzu wenn ich mich recht entsinne? In diesem Sinne müssen wir nur eine weile, bzw. ein paar patches, warten, dann werden auch die hartnäckigsten jäger-verteidiger zugeben müssen dass ihre schützlinge overpowered und zu leicht zu spielen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das es es nicht leicht ist die klasse zur perfektion zur bringen steht mal wieder außer frage, aber einen "klitzekleinen" vorteil haben sie schon, vor allem wenn es um <70 geht. Ich will ja nicht sagen dass es ihnen regelrecht in den allerwertesten geschoben wird...

Wenn es sich ein Jäger zum Ziel gemacht hat sämtliche hexer, schurken, mages u.a. beim damage zu schlagen dann ist das wiederum seine sache ~.~, aber was soll man als jäger auch sonst machen? seinen autoshot perfektionieren? *g* nein, mal ersthaft: Kiten und richtig Fallen legen will gelernt sein, aber wer behauptet das Jäger ja soooo schwierig zu spielen seien, und dass man das auch erkennen würde wenn man sich mal einen auf lvl 70 hochspielen würde.... -kein kommentar- ich kenne genug leute die jäger auf 70 haben, und ich habe mich erkundigt ;-)


Edit: Dass z.b. Magier oder Eleschamis insbesonere im raid meist nicht viel zu überlegen haben lasse ich mal außen vor, ich hatte das gefühl es wäre mal wieder zeit für eine "nerf-the-huntas"-Rede


----------



## Dunham (1. Januar 2008)

Gonga schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe nicht, was alle an Mages einfach finden....
> Ich habe einen Mage 70 und nen Huntertwink. Ich selbst habe für den hunter gewählt, weil er im lvln einfach total easy ist. Aber was Mage angeht....
> Man hat eigtl. am wenigsten HP und Rüssi von ALLEN Klassen. Das Frostpet, kann im Gegensatz zu all den anderen Pets (Hexi und Hunter) nicht tanken, und ist auch nur alle 3 Min verfügbar. In PVP denke ich, kann jede Klasse schwierig sein!!!
> 
> ...


 äh, nein, nein und nochmals nein...^^
man hats vll etwas schwere weil einem nicht alles in den arsch geschoben wird aber sagen wir mal ein verstärkerschamane oder hunte etc., leicht zu leechen, und hat kaum defens möglichkeiten..
der mage (btw, alle pvp sets geht auch auf rüstung und resilence und abhärtung ftw [auf fürn mage]) wiederum hat sein schild, was nebenbei 1k dmg absorbiert, dann hat er noch blinzeln (schurken stun, hö was ist das??), frostnova, ist eine der besten cc klassen und hat zu guter letzt noch einen eisblock...

btw, wer as frostmage ein pet braucht was tanken kann, sollte ne andere klasse spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Mmmh, ich würd sagen Jäger.
Mit dem kann man alles alleine
machen.


----------



## Valdos Theolos (1. Januar 2008)

magier!

Anvisieren-Casten-DMG machen-Sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SonicX (1. Januar 2008)

Wie kann hier nur ein einziger mensch meinen hunter sei die leichteste klasse omg.
Im pve braucht man ja für keine klasse so extremen skill aber spiel mal nen hunter in arena der kein bm opfer ist dann vergeht dir aber schnell der spaß....
nich so easys wie wl einfach draufdotten und sich hinter irgendeiner Drecksecke verstecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (1. Januar 2008)

Ich finde auch Warlock einfachste Klasse -.-* 3 Tasten...


----------



## airace (1. Januar 2008)

ich glaube mal so hexer... pet viel dmg was will man mehr


----------



## Geronimus (1. Januar 2008)

im pvp eindeutig hunter...der rest sind nur opfer...ausser man hat nen schurken mit skill (unsichtbar anschleichen, stunnen, draufhaun was geht und wenn er merkt er verliert weglaufen) am hals oder nen krieger mit skill (kniesehne und draufhaun was geht...nur kann der nicht davonlaufen wenn er merkt das er verliert^^)


----------



## Stonewhip (1. Januar 2008)

meine Meinung: DUDU

Kann heilen (auch ohne besondere Skillung)
Kann seine Rüstung mit einem Knopfdruck verVIERFACHEN (!) (Terrorbär)
Macht recht ordentlichen Schaden (Katze)
Kann im Notfall schnell flüchten (Reisegestallt IM Kampf, castbar)

und für alle, die meinen, der Hunter ist der "einfachste" Char:

Der Hunter hat EXTREM begrenzte Heilmethoden, nämlich: KEINE (außer pots)
Kann sein Pet nur begrentz heilen (475 / 3 Sekunden / über 15 Sekunden)
Zieht bei hohem DMG-Output viel Aggro vom Pet ab und ist dann selber schnell Ziel der Mobs

Wenn ich sehe das ich nen typischen "AutoShot-Hunter" in der INI-Gruppe habe, bin ich im Normalfall weg. Solche Deppen sind es, die andere meinen lassen, das der Hunter einfach zu spielen ist (!)


----------



## Whiteprincee (1. Januar 2008)

Naja als Hunter kann man wirklich "schneller" leveln. Aber im Spiel geht es ja nicht nur ums leveln sondern, dass man sich die Perfektion in PvP oder PvE holt. Eins kann ich euch sagen: in PvE ist ein Hunter wirklich nicht sehr leicht. Zum Beispiel bei Moroes. Da muss/kann der Hunter immer einen in Eisfalle halten, wenn er gut genug ist sogar bis Moroes selber down ist. In PvP habe ich keine Erfahrung, also kann ich es euch nicht sagen wie das in PvP ausschaut.

Aber eins ist klar:

Es gibt KEINE einfache (oder besser gesagt schwere) Klasse.
Jede Klasse hat eine besondere Eigenschaft.
Jede Klasse hat eine nicht so besondere Eigenschaft.
Jede Klasse kann was besser als eine andere Klasse.
Jede Klasse kann was nicht besser als eine andere Klasse.

Also ich glaube das sollte eure Frage beantworten, wie ein Hunter ist.
Und die Frage welche Klasse "einfacher" sei auch.

Greetz White


----------



## Mentor von Gorgo (1. Januar 2008)

Also Leutz ich bezweifel, dass die Frage auf PVE bezogen war. PVE-Erfolgreich zu sein ist mit jeder Klasse einfach. Natürlich gibt es Regeln die man beachten muss aber auch da erleichtern Makros einiges an Klickarbeit. Also zu fragen welche Klasse im PVE am leichtesten zu spielen ist, ist schwachsinnig.

Anders sieht es im PVP aus. Da kommt es voll auf die Skillung und Fähigkeit des Spielers seine Skills im richtigen Moment zu benutzen an. Meiner Meinung nach ist, bei gleichwertigem Equipment, Hexenmeister neben dem Frostmage die stärkste Klasse. Es gibt auch Unterschiede: SoloPVP, Arena, BG. Also 1 on 1 = Hexenmeister. Arena alles was die Fähigkeit besitzt lange zu überleben ohne den DMG Outputt zu senken. Krieger sind, wieder mal meiner Meinung nach, absolut overpowered. Im BG ist es am angenehmsten einen RangeDD zu spielen.

Und noch was. Zu allen die glauben es gebe eine einzige Klasse die Imba sei... L2P!!!  
BM? Ich lache mich tot. Wenn bei einem BM Pet tot ist, und das geht schnell, ist BM nichts mehr wert.
Krieger? Ja der Macht DMG... an allem wo er dran kommt und gegen einen guten CC no chance.
Warlock? Je nach Skillung stark gegen verschiedene Klassen, jedoch niemals gegen alle.
Mages? Also Feuermage ist im PVP nciht zu gebrauchen. Eismage ist stark gegen Melees am sonsten ist er alles andere als imba.

Eines gilt, Klasse "A" > Klasse "B" > Klasse "C" > Klasse "A". Stein, Schere, Papier Prinzip und das nennt man Balance.

Freues Neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (1. Januar 2008)

Ich denke das kommt immer auf die Situation an. Jede Klasse hat spells die irgendwann mal gebraucht werden und in dem Moment zeitgt es sich, ob man seine Klasse beherrscht.


----------



## Crash_hunter (1. Januar 2008)

ick sag hunter!

aber jede klasse ist easy zu spielen wenn man sich "reingefuchst" hat

alle meinen pala tank is schwer zu spieln...wenn man bissel übt geht das auch leicht



aber guckt ma meine signatur an^^



Crash_Hunter


----------



## Imbachar (1. Januar 2008)

Naja kommt ja drauf an ob pvp oder pve
Im pve find ich firemage
im pvp holypala


----------



## Thursoni (1. Januar 2008)

Kungo schrieb:


> 1,Ololadin,2Loladin,3PPAlA,Boonkin &Boonfire
> mehr muss ich net sagen was die leichteste klasse ist
> Rechschreibfehler dienen nur der Belustigung der Community :pSiegel*+Richterurteil
> Edit:nachdem ich noch gelesen habe....PET+PaarSchüsse=SIEG x(
> ...



Moonkin is eine der schwersten Skillungen, wenn du nur mondfeuer spammst kommst du sowieso nicht weit.
Man kann einen hunter nur mit autoshot und als bm nur mit dem enrage zocken (siehe die 100 chinafarmer) allerdings kommst da auch net weit... überdenke mal deine Posts :S.


----------



## Aiont (2. Januar 2008)

> Kiten und richtig Fallen legen will gelernt sein, aber wer behauptet das Jäger ja soooo schwierig zu spielen seien, und dass man das auch erkennen würde wenn man sich mal einen auf lvl 70 hochspielen würde.... -kein kommentar- ich kenne genug leute die jäger auf 70 haben, und ich habe mich erkundigt ;-)



ich behaupte nicht das der jäger die schwerste klasse ist, das würde auch net stimmen !
desweiteren ist es immer gut, sich selber eine meinung zu bilden, indem du mal einen jäger hochlevelst anstatt irgendwas nachzulabern, was du irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt hast !
und das fallen legen gelernt sein will stimmt nun auch net ganz. da das mit zu den einfachsten sachen gehört, die auch jeder von dir verlangt, das du das beherrscht, da du 70 lvl lang zeit hattest das zu raffen. wenn wir über sachen sprechen wollen, die doch schon etwas anstrengung kosten, sollten wir über die schussrotation sprechen, da man damit beeinflussen kann ob der jäger nun mit auf den obersten 3 plätzen der dd-liste steht oder doch weiter unten.


----------



## Trunks89 (2. Januar 2008)

Álso  bei mir ist es der Jäger der am einfachsen ist habe auch schon ein 70 

zur zeit mache ich ein schamie und die sind auch net von schlechten eltern 

so viel dazu 


Jäger ist gut 
Schamie  weiß ich noch net


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Januar 2008)

würd mal auf verstärker shami tippen:
2 waffen, ran an mob, warten, tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJ-Wolf (2. Januar 2008)

Hunter

leicht zu spielen aber schwer zu beherrschen, weshalb auch die wenigsten nen hunter spielen "können"


----------



## -dekagepe- (2. Januar 2008)

ein pet erleichtert einem das leben schon mächtig beim lvln, egal ob hunter oder wl...
aber was alles andere angeht: man kanns oder man kanns nicht...keine klasse ist wirklich leicht oder einfach...


"In Instanzen: Eindeutig Mage... Bissl Frostbolt/Firebolt und sheepen, mehr haben die nicht zu tun"

bin derbe gespannt, was die kollegen sagen, wenn ich so in ini/raid rumgammel - wahrscheinlich krieg ich dafür schläge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killion (2. Januar 2008)

ich denke auch das hunter einer der leichteren klassen ist. Ich selbst spiele einen verstärkerschami 70 
und ich finde im pvp bin ich öfter mal das opfer von  huntern. vielleicht liegts ja an meiner unfähigkeit, 
aber im 1zu1 mit nem jäger hat man halt das problem das man erstmal an den jäger ran muss und in der zeit hat man das pet schon am hals. ärgerlich. 
aber schurken kann ich auch nicht leiden. ;-) 

im pve fand ich /finde ich immernoch das der schami schon recht leicht zu zocken ist. 
die feinheiten welches totem zu welchem gegner muss man natürlich lernen und das dauert und ist auch wieder zum pve oder pvp unterschiedlich. 
wie manche schon geschrieben haben: its easy to play, its hard to master...(oder so ähnlich :-) 
und das, denke ich, gilt für alle klassen. 


gruss, 
killion
thrallsahnen


----------



## Vaan (2. Januar 2008)

Ich finde diesen Threat total sinnlos!
Die Abstimmung ist lächerlich - Jäger ist mit Sicherheit nicht die leichteste Klasse in WoW.
Ich selber spiele keinen Jäger aber ein Freund hat einen und ich hab mir das mal angeguckt...
"Nur das Genie überblickt das Chaos"
So ist es... unendliche verschiedene Schüsse... das richtige Equip (das ist übrigneds bei allen Klassen schwer, sich für das richtige Equip usw zu entscheiden).
Jeder hat seine eigene Klasse die er am besten spielen kann, die er am besten versteht.
Es gibt keine wirklich leichte Klasse die jeder so aus dem Handgelenk spielen kann.
Man muss sich an alles gewöhnen.

&#8364;dit:
Zitat von ichbinnichtschuld:
würd mal auf verstärker shami tippen:
2 waffen, ran an mob, warten, tot wink.gif

Meiner Meinung nach muss man aber auch da wissen was man tut... wenn ich mich einfach vor den mob stelle und mal schauen was passiert... ab und zu mal Sturmschlag und nen Schockzauber da kann man auch schneller mal verrecken wenn man nicht genau weiß wie und in welchem "timing"...


----------



## Bandalf1 (2. Januar 2008)

Ich habe selbst ein 70er jäger

als Jäger bin ich einfach viel schneller und einfacher vorwärts gekommen als mit meinem Pala oder Schurke!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber um das max. rauszuholen hat jeder Char seine schwierigkeiten...

Was solls jeder spielt das was er gerne hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grizzla (2. Januar 2008)

Es kommt immer auf die Instanz an.. es gibt auch Instanz wo der Jäger eine große Rolle spielt.
(Eine Rolle die richtig knackig sein kann)
z.B. damals wäre MC und BWL undenkbar ohne ein guten Jäger.. 

Jede Klasse hat mal bei einem Boss ein hartes Spiel.


----------



## Ematra (2. Januar 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> flamer und dummlaberer scheinen wohl die einfachsten wow-klassen zu sein, zumindest sind die foren und battlegrounds voll von ihnen....
> wie kann man so eine frage stellen, und wie kann man darauf auch noch ernsthaft versuchen zu antworten?




Öhm... Ist das, was Du hier von Dir gibst, nicht ebenfalls Geflame und Dummgelaber? Oder fällt das nur unter die Kategorie blödes, ärgerliches und überflüssiges Gemecker? *kinnkratz*

Zum Thread: Die Frage lässt sich m. E. nicht eindeutig beantworten. Schließlich kommt es maßgeblich darauf an, welche Spielweise einem liegt und welche Klasse man gerne spielt.

Beispiel: Der Hexenmeister ist definiv keine einfache Klasse, aber ich komme mit ihr am besten klar. Wenn jeder andere Char schon tot wäre, hat der Hexenmeister immer noch ein halbes Dutzend Möglichkeiten, um am Leben zu bleiben.

Viele sagen, man sollte einen Druiden auf Feral skillen, um ihn zu leveln. Ich levele aber am schnellsten, wenn er als Heiler geskillt ist. Katzengestalt, um Schaden zu machen, in der Zeit Mana regenerieren, wenn die Gesundheit knapp wird zurückverwandeln, komplett hochheilen und wieder Katzengestalt. Nicht tot zu bekommen. Außerdem hab ich, wenn ich mich als Heiler anbiete, meinen Platz in jeder Fünfergruppe sicher.

Nahkampfschamane ist eine scheinbar einfache Klasse, aber sobald man dann in Gruppen unterwegs ist und stets die richtigen Totems setzen muss, ist er auf einmal viel komplizierter, als es den Anschein hat.

Paladin ist wahrscheinlich nicht sooo kompliziert, aber irgendwie hab ich nie kapiert, wie man den ordentlich spielt.

Jäger mag einfach sein, aber da würde es mich tierisch annerven, dauernd Nahrung für das Pet bereithalten zu müssen. Deshalb finde ich keinen Draht zu dieser Klasse.

Bei der Beantwortung dieser Frage muss man sich eben darüber im Klaren sein, dass die Empfindung, ob eine Klasse einfach ist oder nicht, eben doch im Wesentlichen subjektiver Natur ist.


----------

